# Road Race Replica Tire & Rims



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

can anybody give me their opinion on the RRR supertraction tires and rims for tjets. i am especially wondering about the traction of the tires. they would be used for class racing on my home plastic track with the "boyz". are they better or worse than say a car with thunderslicks and stock wheels. i definately like the looks of them. 

jason


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I find the tires to be pretty good, but mot as good as silicones on stock wheels. It is difficult for me to get the wheels to run perfectly true.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with micyou03. Definitely look good and don't run bad but I wouldn't use them for racing unless each car was outfitted with them. Have to take time getting them on the axles so they are true. I still purchased them to have on cars in the display case. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

If you use a wheel press to install and then change the tires to the lower profile tires sets he sells for those wheels , and all the cars in the race have the same. Then they are fine. They look great , and run good ( with true mounting - much better than stock )


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Weird Jacks Butt Uglies fit perfect and work great!

http://geocities.com/[email protected]/bh.htm

Marty


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I LOVE these rims in all different styles... there's no denying they add an element of realism. I haven't tried the hi-performance tires he sells for them, since I haven't ordered from RRR in a while and they just came out recently. I CAN tell you that Weird Jack has a couple different Rocket Science tires that work great with these rims... his AFX Butt-Uglies are a perfect fit for the rears, and his Bauer tires fit the fronts. Or you can put 2 of the Bauers on the rear rims back-to-back for a very low-profile tire. i know it sounds weird, but I have one Tjet set up like that, with RRR rims and 6 Rocket Science Bauer tires, 4 in the back and 2 in the front, and it works pretty well...

--rick

edit: oops. sorry to repeat you, marty. guess i took a little too long on the response...


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

hey thanks all for your input keep it comin

what i do is prep 5 identical cars (body, tires, armatures etc etc) for my 4 lane track and it makes for a great race. working on the coolness factor now.

jason


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Piz said:


> If you use a wheel press to install and then change the tires to the lower profile tires sets he sells for those wheels , and all the cars in the race have the same. Then they are fine. They look great , and run good ( with true mounting - much better than stock )


 So what wheel press do you use? I have never had good luck with a press for these wheels. They aren't designed for a wheel press and you risk damaging them with a press.. 

Do you have a tip to share that works with them? 

If you want good looking wheels that are much truer and use the same size tires. Try Vincents wheels. Fandango has them but his web site is down at the moment. MEV sells them however you must ask about them as he doesen't have them listed yet. Also another advantage of the Vincent wheels as they have the axle hole all the way through the wheel so you can use a puller when removing them

Roger Corrie


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

where can i see these "vincents wheels"? there's got to be a site with them on it but i couldn't find anything.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Vincent rims => link*

Hi there,

here´s a link to an overview of all these nice Vincent rims:

Umpfi´s slotbox 

Please note that not all rims have a hole going through, so only the "custom" wheels and the "steel" wheels can be removed using a puller! 

But as Vincent rims are generally speaking not as tight as standard rims you can remove them with a little screwdriver.

BTW: I always superglue them onto the axles of my runners... 

Best regards,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Go here

http://www.slotbox.de/h0_reifen_raeder_felgenaurora_t-jet_felgen_pkw_(2).htm

Its in German 

Fandango hace most of them on his web site but it looks like he is shutdown for a while.

You can email MEV, Mike has most of them also

Roher Corrie


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hey Roger...*

... could it be that you´re online 24 h a day? :wave: 

CU,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No just at work Claus 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

*I use a*

vaBcHRog , 
I have the " The Winning Edge " multi tool/press . Bottom tool and use the block . sets the wheels nice and straight without marring the chrome wheel at all !


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I've trised a few of those wheel sets from MEV . Something different anyway !


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Piz said:


> vaBcHRog ,
> I have the " The Winning Edge " multi tool/press . Bottom tool and use the block . sets the wheels nice and straight without marring the chrome wheel at all !


 Thanks,
I just might have ti pick up one of his presses

Roger Corrie


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

How do I find "the winning edge"? Is there a link someone can supply so I can get that wheel press? Thanks in advanced.

Jeff


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

alright, now the gears are turnin :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*"WANTED" info on this multi-tool...*



Piz said:


> vaBcHRog ,
> I have the " The Winning Edge " multi tool/press . Bottom tool and use the block . sets the wheels nice and straight without marring the chrome wheel at all !


If anybody know who makes/made this press (see Piz post below) I would greatly appreciate some info. Is it still being made? How can I purchase it? Thanks in advanced for any info.

Jeff


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I got my first hands-on look at RRR's wheels on Sunday and they do look great. If I want to use them with the Johnny Lightning Bowtie Brigade cars, I will need to replace both the front and rear axles, though, won't I? I see that RRR sells an axle. Does the same axle work for the front and rear? Any problems with the crown gear?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

All you need is T-Jet (Aurora) axles, they are interchangable. I Bought 15 sets... Gotta love 'em...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Give MEV's new vincent wheels a try,they are awesome looking and are much truer than RRR wheels,and there only 3 bucks a set too.
Chris


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

And most important you can remove the Vincent wheels with a puller and don't have to pry an twist the off. Fandango also carries these

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Give MEV's new vincent wheels a try,they are awesome looking and are much truer than RRR wheels,and there only 3 bucks a set too.
> Chris


Does MEV have them listed on his site? I don't have the patience to stumble through all the pictures at Umpfi's, especially since the text is all in German and the site is a little tedious to navigate... or maybe they're on the Fandango site? what's the address there?

--rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> Does MEV have them listed on his site? I don't have the patience to stumble through all the pictures at Umpfi's, especially since the text is all in German and the site is a little tedious to navigate... or maybe they're on the Fandango site? what's the address there?
> 
> --rick



ParkRNDL, Umpfi used to have an english version of his website some years ago. A little research provide this english version 

HERE is the page with all Vincent rims


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Zanza, you're the GREATEST... :thumbsup:

thanks!

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, now, another question:

Anybody know which widths would work with which standard tire sizes? Here's what I mean: I found that Weird Jack's Butt-Uglies were perfect for RRR rears and Weird Jack's Bauer tires were perfect for RRR fronts. Which Vincent widths correspond to the RRR fronts and rears? (Of course, I could just go measure my RRRs, but I'm at work...)

--rick

edit: oops, didn't read carefully... the site says the 3.1s are the same as old Bauers...

edit again... now I'm REALLY confused. Near as I can figure, the Type C rims are like RRR fronts, and either D or E are like RRR rears... right? anyone?

and one more question: do these require long AFX/Tuffy axles, or will short Tjet axles do?

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick-

The RRR rims are fairly shallow. I have a couple of wider bodies (RRR fairgrounds) that look okay with the afx/tuffy axle on the outside, but most cars need the standard t-jet axle. 

Jim


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Short TJET axle works fine on all of them. I like Vincents the best because most of his rims a drilled all the way through like syock TJETb wheels and you can use a puller. I would pay a pretty penny for a puller that was designe fro RRR wheels.

Roger Corrie


----------



## kevin5797 (Nov 4, 2004)

I for the rears use truck axles from the yellow hubbed t-jets, they are a bit longer, gives a cool stance like on this car. I also use a hobby drill from walmart with a 1/16 bit to open them hole up a little, the hobby drill is about the size of a pen or so and you just twist it with your fingers, good for fine stuff.


----------

